# Anybody Tried LEDs for Vegging?



## Auburn1985 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm toying with the idea of trying a 200-watt VegMaster LED (by California Light Works).  It has forty 5-watt LEDs, and the color spectrum was chosen specifically for vegging.  I would use it to veg 4-6 plants in a 2.5 x 2.5 tent.

The complete price shipped to my door is $395.  And the rep I spoke with said the LEDs will run for 2.5 years on a 24/0 veg cycle before needing to be replaced.  In my opinion, by then a better product will be available, and I would probably want to upgrade to it rather than replace LEDs in the VegMaster.

Has anybody tried LED for vegging?

Thanks.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 4, 2013)

No,,but HO T5s kick *** for Vegging.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 4, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> No,,but HO T5s kick *** for Vegging.



I've tried them, and liked them OK, but I'm bored and want to try something new.  The T5 fixture (SunBlaze 2-foot 8-lamp) that would (not quite) cover my veg space costs half as much as the LED I'm looking at, and with bulb changes over 2.5 years, would cost somewhere near as much.  And is bigger and bulkier.

But I may stick with T5.  I keep going back and forth on which to buy (LED or T5).


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, I'm a bit surprised that no one here has tried LEDs for vegging.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 5, 2013)

leds are becoming more commonplace these days lead are very good veging the ladies . its been proved by grows all over the world. i would say t5s are better at this point but as you have said. u would like to try something new
 but yea auburn there good for what you would like to use them for. its when you want to flower thats when leds fall of a lil


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 6, 2013)

yar just as sin said, iv used 2 145 watt LED UFOs from seed to chop, defently needs more oomph in flower, but yes for veg LEDs do great, just keep it much closer to the canopy then the T5s, like 2 inches to 3 inches above, also its best to try and keep them small, the larger the plant the harder it is to keep good light penetration, train them in veg, keep them somewhat even and the LED should do awesome, let me see if i can dig around and find some pic from my LED grow last year, it was only one plant but at least its something you may be interested in...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 6, 2013)

hxxp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62713

now to remind you, this is a full LED grow from start to finish and unfortunally i just noticed i never finished the thread with end pictures, ill try and find the pics around here and post a final update, although its like a year old now lol, but yeah pics start on page 2 i think , she got about 2.5 ft tall before i flipped to 12/12. also i wasnt doing any kind of training at the time so its just a streight up tall plant, and the lower brances are defently smaller and grew less due to the lack of good light, light being 3 ft away from lower branches kinda hurts. so id reccommend that you do some LST, Supercropping and/or topping, try and keep it even and youll have a friken bush in no time with the LEDs, youll be happy with the growth if yah give em some love and training.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, I decided to stick with T5s.  Maybe I'll try LEDs in a year or two.


----------



## hashcraze956 (Oct 15, 2013)

After reading all the posts, I can only say Go for LED Grow Lights If you want to save ! 

They do appear costly initially but later on It starts paying you back ! And thats a well known fact !

SPAM REMOVED


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2013)

LEDS do not compare to HPS in Flowering.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 15, 2013)

they work just as good as other lights in my opion i still use them i hear that california light works also have U.V. light for when your in the flowering stage have not tryed there brand but hear there top notch if you do use them let us know how they work


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> they work just as good as other lights in my opion i still use them i hear that california light works also have U.V. light for when your in the flowering stage have not tryed there brand but hear there top notch if you do use them let us know how they work



Ive seen this debate so many times its funny as hell. Not one time have I seen a side by side show LEDS doing the job of HPS,,,but to each his own. Let the debate begin.:ignore:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Ive seen this debate so many times its funny as hell. Not one time have I seen a side by side show LEDS doing the job of HPS,,,but to each his own. Let the debate begin.:ignore:



In my OP, I inquired about LEDs for vegging.  I'm committed to HPS for flowering.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 16, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Ive seen this debate so many times its funny as hell. Not one time have I seen a side by side show LEDS doing the job of HPS,,,but to each his own. Let the debate begin.:ignore:



I have no debate on led vs. hps I have seen some nice looking buds from both lights of coures this was in video and pictures that i seen them. but they do work. to bad there was no way to ask the 1000 watt users if they have compared them side by side I use 235 watts and that gets me over an oz of bud what does 235 watts of hps do? I ask because I have only used the leds and the sun to grow . the sun in mid summer kick butt


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah,,growing in the summer in the south is a *****. I used to live in Florida.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I have no debate on led vs. hps I have seen some nice looking buds from both lights of coures this was in video and pictures that i seen them. but they do work. to bad there was no way to ask the 1000 watt users if they have compared them side by side I use 235 watts and that gets me over an oz of bud what does 235 watts of hps do? I ask because I have only used the leds and the sun to grow . the sun in mid summer kick butt


 
I don't usually use smaller lights, but I got 5.5 ozs from a dual 150W HPS grow--300W total when I did.  The lights are in a cool tube and it was quite easy to keep the space cool enough.  Summers here get really warm too.  It is common to be over 100.  However we do not have the humidity you guys in the south do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2013)

THG,,do you think its easier to cool your growroom  using Cooltubes or a Ventahood?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

IME the cooltubes work better


----------



## Growdude (Oct 17, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IME the cooltubes work better


 
But hoods have a better light footprint IMO.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 17, 2013)

If you get cool tubes make sure it is the type that has the external hood, not the internal reflector with the little wings. I had both and tested them against each other with a digital lux meter. I found that the tubes with the external hoods put out 20-30% more lumens at 2' than the tubes with the internal reflector. I replaced all of my older cool tubes.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey hushpuppy

I downloaded an app on my apple device that is a lux meter.
Got a question for ya, I understand that 1 lux is in cubic feet but is there a formula for finding lumens in square feet?

I ask because when I put it near my 2200 lumen T5 it reads 1300ish 
I know t5 light doesn't travel far but it just doesn't seem right to me


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> I have no debate on led vs. hps I have seen some nice looking buds from both lights of coures this was in video and pictures that i seen them. but they do work. to bad there was no way to ask the 1000 watt users if they have compared them side by side I use 235 watts and that gets me over an oz of bud what does 235 watts of hps do? I ask because I have only used the leds and the sun to grow . the sun in mid summer kick butt



I think it's been proven that modern LED lights from reputable companies work very well for vegging.  The question for most of us is how well LEDs work for flowering.

I think HPS penetrates the canopy better than LEDs, producing a better yield.  A sales rep at California Light Works said as much to me when I contacted him with a question about their LEDs.

The comparison I'd like to see is LED vs HPS in a SCROG setup, where all buds are the same height.  I believe HPS would still win, yield-wise, but I'd be interested in seeing by how much.  And I'd be interested in comparing the potency of the buds.

If I thought potency was the same, I'd trash my HPS right now and buy an LED.  I'm a relatively light smoker anyway, so I don't need big yields.  But I really care about potency.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, like I said, I got about 5.5 ounces from a 300W HPS scrog (which actually was not that great a yield).  So if 1 oz is about what a 235W LED will produce, there really is no comparison, even with a mediocre HPS scrog.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2013)

HOT5s kicks Leds butt in Vegg, price, the light spread, and Lumens per watt.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> HOT5s kicks Leds butt in Vegg, price, the light spread, and Lumens per watt.



I don't think modern LEDs from reputable manufacturers are inferior to HO T5s.  A year or two ago?  Yes.  But the technology has advanced for vegging.  I like the California Light Works 200-watt VegMaster.  Forty 5-watt LEDs specifically tuned to the veg spectrum.  I'm thinking about giving one a try sometime.  If I do, I'll post results here (good or not-so-good).

They are expensive though.

To each his own.  A lot of people I respect on this forum swear by HO T5s over MH for vegging.  I've tried both, but I've had better results from MH.  Go figure.

I'm cheering for LEDs.  If the technology can be advanced to veg and flower with them with great results, we'll all be winners.  Especially once the price comes down.  We'll see if it happens.

In 1980, a very slow, inefficient, limited PC cost over $5,000.  Today, a PC that is thousands of times more powerful than all the computers aboard any Apollo moon mission costs well less than $1,000.  Nobody in 1980 would have ever guessed.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, like I said, I got about 5.5 ounces from a 300W HPS scrog (which actually was not that great a yield).  So if 1 oz is about what a 235W LED will produce, there really is no comparison, even with a mediocre HPS scrog.



I'm not sure that one grower producing one ounce from a 235-watt LED is truly indicative of what modern LEDs from reputable manufacturers will produce...

Maybe it is.  I'm just rooting for LEDs.  I know they're not "there" yet, but I sure hope they will be within the next five years...

Anyway, in my case I'm not concerned with big yields...an ounce lasts me a long time...I'm mostly interested in potency...but I don't know how the potency of buds produced by LEDs compare to those produced by HPS...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

IMO the LED are 10 yrs down the road The decent preforming light are just starting to show up in the hands of growlight makers. Another 10 yrs and the high output LED will be reasonable enough for the everyday person to afford.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> IMO the LED are 10 yrs down the road The decent preforming light are just starting to show up in the hands of growlight makers. Another 10 yrs and the high output LED will be reasonable enough for the everyday person to afford.



I agree 95% with you Ozzy regarding flowering...but I think LEDs have arrived as far as vegging is concerned...at least in performance if not price...yet...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

The thing people don't realize is that the LED light units that are less then 1.5 watts per LED bulb don't have the power necessary for optimum plant growth.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The thing people don't realize is that the LED light units that are less then 1.5 watts per LED bulb don't have the power necessary for optimum plant growth.



True, but some LED fixtures today have 5 watts per LED bulb...but do cost a lot...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 18, 2013)

From what I have seen other do, the 3 and 5 watters will be the ones. they're are just getting into working with them and getting the prices down. The light source market is changing too. With the outlawing of the 100 watt old light bulbs and the lights on the market right now just not giving enough light, We will be seeing new better light sources over the next few yrs. Who know maybe even the Plasma lighting will make a come back.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 18, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, like I said, I got about 5.5 ounces from a 300W HPS scrog (which actually was not that great a yield).  So if 1 oz is about what a 235W LED will produce, there really is no comparison, even with a mediocre HPS scrog.



how many plants did you have I got that out of one plant that was only about 3 feet tall, 5.5 oz that must have been some big buds THG you have me convinced too get me some hps lights. and of course there's your experience at growing that I bet had alot to do with what you got out of it.


----------



## skullcandy (Oct 18, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I think it's been proven that modern LED lights from reputable companies work very well for vegging.  The question for most of us is how well LEDs work for flowering.
> 
> I think HPS penetrates the canopy better than LEDs, producing a better yield.  A sales rep at California Light Works said as much to me when I contacted him with a question about their LEDs.
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2013)

I cant wait for a cooler better light sorse comparable to cost of HPS,,,they arnt there yet,but ill be watching.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> how many plants did you have I got that out of one plant that was only about 3 feet tall, 5.5 oz that must have been some big buds THG you have me convinced too get me some hps lights. and of course there's your experience at growing that I bet had alot to do with what you got out of it.


 
That was 2 plants I scrogged in a space about 4 sq ft--I think it was about 22" x 27".  The space was 4' tall.  I did this with a light set-up that I made for about $25--2 150W security lights, a couple of bake-a-round tubes, a few odds and ends and I had a light.  I was remodeling my flowering room so used my vegging space to flower and this was the result.  The link is in my signature.  Really, that grow I only got about 1/2 gram per watt, so I don't even really consider it a big yield.  

I am like Ozzy.  I do think that LEDs will get there eventually, but I don't think we are there yet.  I just like for everyone to get the most out of their grows and I think right now it is hard to beat T5s for vegging and HPS for flowering.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> That was 2 plants I scrogged in a space about 4 sq ft--I think it was about 22" x 27".  The space was 4' tall.  I did this with a light set-up that I made for about $25--2 150W security lights, a couple of bake-a-round tubes, a few odds and ends and I had a light.  I was remodeling my flowering room so used my vegging space to flower and this was the result.  The link is in my signature.  Really, that grow I only got about 1/2 gram per watt, so I don't even really consider it a big yield.
> 
> I am like Ozzy.  I do think that LEDs will get there eventually, but I don't think we are there yet.  I just like for everyone to get the most out of their grows and I think right now it is hard to beat T5s for vegging and HPS for flowering.


 Well said THG,,as always. You are a diplomat.Me,,,uhhhh,,not so much.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Well said THG,,as always. You are a diplomat.Me,,,uhhhh,,not so much.



I think LEDs are already there for vegging (performance-wise, but not price-wise).

I've decided to try the California Light Works 200-watt VegMaster.  I ordered one last night.  I'll let yall know how it compares to my previous MH and T5 vegging grows.  I'm gonna put it to work as soon as it arrives next week in my current Herijuana grow.

Growing MJ and making wine are my only 2 hobbies, so I don't mind spending a bit of extra money on them in the name of experimenting and having fun.

I'm not trying to be an LED crusader.  But I've done a lot of reading on the subject, and I want to try one for vegging.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Well said THG,,as always. You are a diplomat.Me,,,uhhhh,,not so much.



Why hold back?  Be a non-diplomat and shoot with both barrels.  12-gauge if you gottem.  I assure you, I can take it, and then some.  I won't hold it against you...

But don't hold it against me if I shoot back...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

Nah Auburn,THG has taught me alittle more cooth then I had when i first came to MP. I was a little rough at first. Butted heads a few times with my buddie Hick.:ignore: 
Truth is I would love to switch to a light that is as good as HOT5s for Vegg and HPS for flower. Problem is,,there isnt one yet that compares in Price,, Lumens per Watt,,spread and penatration. Hopefully someday,,and Im sure they will be.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Nah Auburn,THG has taught me alittle more cooth then I had when i first came to MP. Now I try and not piss PPL off so much.
> Truth is I would love to switch to a light that is as good as HOT5s for Vegg and HPS for flower. Problem is,,there isnt one yet that compares in Lumens per Watt,,spread and penatration. Hopefully someday,,and Im sure they will be.



Well sir, I do respect your opinion, and candor.  But I do think that LEDs have surpassed T5s for vegging...in everything except price...which is an important factor, I realize...

I'm gonna find out for myself soon...and I will honestly try to report unbiased results on this forum...because as THG said, and I agree, I do care about everyone getting the best results possible...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

Let the Show begin. Cant wait to see something I have yet to see.:icon_smile:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Let the Show begin. Cant wait to see something I have yet to see.:icon_smile:



Well, I'll report results with pics...

I'm no LED crusader...I just believe in modern technology (I work in a high-tech business, just FYI), so maybe that explains my (maybe biased) slant toward technological advances...

Maybe I'm wrong.  If I see that I'm wrong, I won't have any qualms about admitting it and going back to HO T5's for vegging...

I'm not trying to win a contest here...

I'm just interested enough in LEDs to find out for myself...at the risk of losing money....

Wish me luck my friend...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2013)

I dont have any money to lose to find out,,so I will just hide and watch.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I dont have any money to lose to find out,,so I will just hide and watch.



Cool man...

I've got no common sense or anything truly important in life...just a bit of retirement money + social security...in 15 years...lol


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, like I said, I got about 5.5 ounces from a 300W HPS scrog (which actually was not that great a yield).  So if 1 oz is about what a 235W LED will produce, there really is no comparison, even with a mediocre HPS scrog.



Although I do *GREATLY* respect your experience and opinion, I find it very hard to believe that side-by-side, properly-done, and equal grows of HPS vs *MODERN* LEDs would favor HPS by 500%...maybe they would, for all I know...

I'm committed to HPS for flowering...but I believe that modern LEDs from reputable manufacturers have closed the flowering gap between LEDs and HPS by more than 500%...but not really close to equal, I know...

But for vegging, I believe that modern LEDs have *MAYBE* surpassed T5s and HPS in every category except up-front cost...I'll find out for myself soon as my LED veg light arrives next week...then I won't have to rely on reports, innuendo, or possibly-faked LED grow journals...I'll know the truth first-hand...

Just like you, I want the truth to be known and accurately reported so that growers get the most out of their grows...

I just want to find out for myself...and I'll report my results honestly...I promise...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2013)

I was not trying to say that I believe that HPS routinely beats LED by 500%, but the question was asked and I replied with what I got from HPS.  And like I said, that grow wasn't even that great of a yield--just .5 grams per watt, not too impressive...

I have seen some nice results from LEDs.  However they cost over a thousand apiece and were custom made to specifications.  There also seemed to be a lot of micro management.  I am not saying that LEDs will not get there (although I have been saying this for about 10 years), but right now, most of them are way over-hyped and over-priced.  The LED industry has hurt itself by making outrageous claims that the lights simply do not stand up to (like a 90W UFO replacing a 400W HPS).  I still do not believe that LEDs have surpassed T5s.  I have seen nothing that makes me believe that.  I am not bashing LEDs, but am just disgusted with the lies that the entire industry seems to want to perpetrate.  

I will watch for your grow journal.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2013)

I have not tried LED's at all, lets get that out there first.
With that said, of all the pro growers that I know, not one has used LED's for either veg or flower, and believe if there was ANY kind of improvement, they would follow that way for sure.
For the guy that wants some head smoke, sure, they will work. It will also produce good herb too I'm sure.
From what I have seen, the throw on the LED's are not enough to penetrate thick canopies, which are needed to achieve big yields of tight nug. they simply do not penetrate enough. 
If you hung a 800 watt panel over a 4x4 area, it will not light up the whole area properly, just basically right underneath the fixture, where a HPS, or MH, will light up that same area well.

Again, not everyone is after the same results. Some folks are happy with producing just enough head smoke. Growing situations calso call for different lighting methods, number 1 being heat control. If it is hard to control, LED's might be the way to go.

Personally for Veg, I use T5's for the first week or so, then go to MH.
Nothing will beat a 1000w MH for veg, as long as you can control heat.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I have not tried LED's at all, lets get that out there first.
> With that said, of all the pro growers that I know, not one has used LED's for either veg or flower, and believe if there was ANY kind of improvement, they would follow that way for sure.
> For the guy that wants some head smoke, sure, they will work. It will also produce good herb too I'm sure.
> From what I have seen, the throw on the LED's are not enough to penetrate thick canopies, which are needed to achieve big yields of tight nug. they simply do not penetrate enough.
> ...



Well, I don't know what to say to that.  Except that I know you're a very experienced grower with a LOT of credibility...

I too favor MH over T5 for vegging...but both were bulky with heat management issues (not so much for T5s)...

I veg 3-4 plants at a time in a 2.5 x 2 tent...and then flower under 600-watt HPS in a 3.5 x 3.5 grow room...

I'm hoping that a modern 200-watt LED will do well to veg 3-4 plants in a 2.5 x 2 grow tent...I've bet $400 on it...but then again I lost $500 at the Tunica Casinos 3 years ago...although I did have fun...


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2013)

For your situation Auburn, LED's might work out just fine. Small area with heat control issues. Just ridding yourself of the heat issues will prob improve yield.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I was not trying to say that I believe that HPS routinely beats LED by 500%, but the question was asked and I replied with what I got from HPS.  And like I said, that grow wasn't even that great of a yield--just .5 grams per watt, not too impressive...
> 
> I have seen some nice results from LEDs.  However they cost over a thousand apiece and were custom made to specifications.  There also seemed to be a lot of micro management.  I am not saying that LEDs will not get there (although I have been saying this for about 10 years), but right now, most of them are way over-hyped and over-priced.  The LED industry has hurt itself by making outrageous claims that the lights simply do not stand up to (like a 90W UFO replacing a 400W HPS).  I still do not believe that LEDs have surpassed T5s.  I have seen nothing that makes me believe that.  I am not bashing LEDs, but am just disgusted with the lies that the entire industry seems to want to perpetrate.
> 
> I will watch for your grow journal.



I think you might be pleasantly surprised at the honesty of the California Light Works folks...they seem to be honest about the coverage of their lights, even if they are mistaken...

For example: I've had ENDLESS email chains with their sales personnel inquiring about the coverage of their VegMaster lights...

I initially wanted to use one of their 200-watt VegMasters to cover a 2x4 tent...at a cost of $400 for the light...but they clearly stated that it would take TWO of them to cover that space...at a cost of $800 total for the 2 lights...outrageous in my opinion, but I respected their honesty...

So I decided to reduce my veg space to a 2.5 x 2 (which is enough to veg my normal 3 plants) and give ONE of their 200-watt VegMasters a try...We'll see what it does...check my Herijuana Grow Journal for a detailed report...I'll have no qualms admitting if I made a mistake...

My pride went out the window a long time ago...so I have none left to protect...


----------



## 1lildog (Oct 29, 2013)

I used a bd450 for veg in a closet and will say that i was hoping for less heat. For me, keeping it cool in a closet, there's no better way than an adjustable hid with centrifugal fan. I currently use a t5 in line with an adjustable 600 in veg with the ballast out of the room. The hid fixture with the centrifugal fan help suck the heat out the the t5. I also have 4 bd700's that i use in between hps (usually adjusted to 750 watts) in flower. Buds under the led's always look better. If i used 1000 watts on the hid's it might even it out a little. I don't see any light drop off with the led's, but i trim lower growth. The light meter i have doesn't do the led's justice, it shows them to be inferior to other lighting. I think there must be light that it does not measure because the bd700's will do some serious bleaching if not careful.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 29, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I think you might be pleasantly surprised at the honesty of the California Light Works folks...they seem to be honest about the coverage of their lights, even if they are mistaken...
> 
> For example: I've had ENDLESS email chains with their sales personnel inquiring about the coverage of their VegMaster lights...
> 
> ...


I use two Apollo 4's over a 2x4 table for vegging and have had nothing but stellar results since changing over to LED's I also use them in flower and crush what I used to do with HPS bulbs with less wattage. Currently averaging about 1.65 GPW compared to about 1.2 or so when I ran HPS. 

Total cost on those Apollo's was about 350 shipped. The California Light works lights work well, but at just about three times the cost. They also have a dedicated forum for the CLW fixtures, but most people using them look to be quite new to growing period.

hxxt dot w w w ledgrowlightforum dot com


Forgot to add that each Apollo 4 is 136 watts


----------



## Tokaite (Nov 5, 2013)

High!

Have been first using my LED's @ 45 days till chop with great results.

Now, I started 34 days ago with LED only and I am still fiddling but so far so good...
I am using 4 x MS006 from Grow Northern and 2 x Helios Pro Sol 6


----------



## PrimoOnlyForMe (Jan 6, 2014)

I grew many years ago....back then the debate was fluorescent or MH.
I'm in the Aquarium Reef hobby now and it is going through the exact thing you growers are experiencing.  
Coral has been grown in tanks for years under MH lighting with impressive results.  Like growing, heat is a major problem and the electricity consumption is high as well.  Some use T5HO's with good results, but the best growing coral comes from the MH.

Now enter "Multichip LED" technology.  These are 100 Watt LED's utilizing 5 different color spectrums on a single chip.  Each chip has 100 LED's.  Each of these spectrums are also controllable so you can have different power levels for different color spectrums.  The cool thing here is you can ramp the lights up and down for a sunrise/high-noon/ sunset effect which is probably more beneficial to coral than plants, but I'm no expert.  Being able to adjust the power of the spectrums seems to be a plus though, especially for flowering....you would boost your red spectrum.

5 channel Multichip Panel from AC-RC(ebay) using the following LED configuration:
 Channel 1) 10S x 2P 10000K (EPISTAR: 45mils)
 Channel 2) 10S x 2P 455nm (EPISTAR: 45mils) (blue, beneficial to chlorophyll C)
 Channel 3) 10S x 420nm parallel with 10S x 430nm (EPILED: 45mils) (UV range)
 Channel 4) 10S x 2P 445nm (EPISTAR: 45mils) (blue, beneficial to chlorophyll C)
 Channel 5) 10S x 2P 15000K (EPISTAR: 45mils)

My main point here is that we are able to grow coral just as well as MH.  The real trick is finding the correct color spectrums to include in the chip.

I have seen AC-RC list multichips designed for growing, so people are out there experimenting.  I built 2-100 watt lights for about $400 .vs buying Reef Lighting LED's that are not as powerful for around $1200 each.  

I'm thinking these two hobbies need to create a synergy to get the bugs worked out and the price more affordable.  I think they will have to if enough of us DIY with better results at a far less price.

Here is the link to the build of the light if anyone is interested.
http://www.sdreefs.com/forums/showthread.php?94760-DIY-Multichip-LED-Build


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info Primo  I think you may be going too high in the spectrum though (JMO) but if the MH lighting gives such good results then I would try to mimic the spectrum range of it which is actually lower than the leds you listed. I know that MH seems to be good for promoting root growth in MJ but the green light within the bandwidth is not utilized by the plant. It may, however, be utilized by the coral as it is different creature.


----------

